# Sourcing a 90x45cm cabinet?



## Jack B (10 Nov 2021)

My second hand 90x45x45 Signature tank came with a stand that has gradually bowed over 2yrs - to the point where the door won't close now. Had better get it replaced before anything dramatic happens... 

Am not looking to spend a packet but obvs needs to be strong enough - and with room for a sump. Have drawn a blank on the Internet so far: does anyone know of a model / supplier I should look at?


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Nov 2021)

Is making one yourself not an option? Its really not very hard, you can keep the model very simple but more importantly, you have full control over how strong it is and never have to worry about it bowing ever again.


----------



## Jack B (11 Nov 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Is making one yourself not an option? Its really not very hard, you can keep the model very simple but more importantly, you have full control over how strong it is and never have to worry about it bowing ever again.


....I mean I do like the idea! If I can get it to look OK. I do have tools and decent DIY skills. Though most of what I've made to date has been to an 'agricultural' finish 

Will have a look through the DIY posts here and get a feel for things.


----------



## Cd2021 (12 Nov 2021)

Hi Jack,

I've just ordered a custom tank and stand from OA Aquaria. They seemed very helpful and professional, can imagine they'll be able to help.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## KirstyF (12 Nov 2021)

Just took delivery of my tank and cabinet from OA as well. I’ve got a metal frame on mine but really good build quality. They have a huge range of choices for finishes too. Customer service was second to none. Just for example - On delivery I discovered I needed a bit of an adjustment in the back of the cabinet lid for my pipe access. They took it back for a re-work and are re-delivering it this weekend. I’m local to them which helped, but even so, they were happy to do it and didn’t charge a penny extra. 👍


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2021)

Are the doors fixed with these type of hinges?
Random google photo 




if so maybe you can adjust the hinges/doors with it so it can be closed again.


----------



## idris (12 Nov 2021)

Can you be more specific about "not looking to spend a packet"?


----------



## Jack B (12 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Are the doors fixed with these type of hinges?
> Random google photo
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! But sadly the opening has narrowed from above - so the doors no longer fit top to bottom :/


----------



## Jack B (12 Nov 2021)

idris said:


> Can you be more specific about "not looking to spend a packet"?


Good question. I guess I mean I'm not looking to spend extra money on a premium/luxury product - if such things exist. But at the end of the day I'll pay what I need to pay - either from a supplier or DIY.


----------



## Jack B (12 Nov 2021)

KirstyF said:


> Just took delivery of my tank and cabinet from OA as well. I’ve got a metal frame on mine but really good build quality. They have a huge range of choices for finishes too. Customer service was second to none. Just for example - On delivery I discovered I needed a bit of an adjustment in the back of the cabinet lid for my pipe access. They took it back for a re-work and are re-delivering it this weekend. I’m local to them which helped, but even so, they were happy to do it and didn’t charge a penny extra. 👍


Will check them out for sure 👍Thanks


----------



## KirstyF (12 Nov 2021)

Jack B said:


> Good question. I guess I mean I'm not looking to spend extra money on a premium/luxury product - if such things exist. But at the end of the day I'll pay what I need to pay - either from a supplier or DIY.


Just as an indicator, mine was a 7ft, fully lidded steel frame cabinet with 12mm glass tank, opti white front and sides at £1,450 including delivery and set up in my lounge, so I thought that was pretty reasonable to be fair.


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 Nov 2021)

Jack B said:


> ....I mean I do like the idea! If I can get it to look OK. I do have tools and decent DIY skills. Though most of what I've made to date has been to an 'agricultural' finish
> 
> Will have a look through the DIY posts here and get a feel for things.


You could build a cabinet that re-uses the doors of the old one so it looks good from the front while the back can be strong and ugly..


----------



## idris (12 Nov 2021)

I think I paid about £300 for a cabinet to be made for my 250L tank.
The cabinet is made out of worktop, with plywood cladding. I had to sand and varnish the ply myself, and I had spare doors that matched our kitchen units.


----------



## Jack B (6 Jan 2022)

I'm sizing up the DIY option...

I'd want to make sure it was (a) strong enough and (b) can cope with my habit of splashing water everywhere during water changes (!) 

I'm looking at this build, but would need to do without the central divider on account of my sump. Would it still be strong enough without that feature?


----------



## kayjo (7 Jan 2022)

Nice clean look.  Actually they did a nice job with just a jig saw.  I would use a table saw or circular saw if possible.  If you have to use a jig saw use the very best blade made for cutting plywood as well as a straight edge / fence to guide your saw and go slow.  Voids, screw holes and chips can bbe filled with wood filler.

The way it's designed the only support for the top is the center and end pieces.  To help prevent the sag you saw with your previous cabinet it you could double the front piece (attached to the back of the "front piece", butting against the top and running the full inside cabinet dimension and fastened through the side walls).  You could do the same in the back.

May not be needed, but not a lot of extra effort for piece of mind.


----------



## Jack B (7 Jan 2022)

kayjo said:


> Nice clean look.  Actually they did a nice job with just a jig saw.  I would use a table saw or circular saw if possible.  If you have to use a jig saw use the very best blade made for cutting plywood as well as a straight edge / fence to guide your saw and go slow.  Voids, screw holes and chips can bbe filled with wood filler.
> 
> The way it's designed the only support for the top is the center and end pieces.  To help prevent the sag you saw with your previous cabinet it you could double the front piece (attached to the back of the "front piece", butting against the top and running the full inside cabinet dimension and fastened through the side walls).  You could do the same in the back.
> 
> May not be needed, but not a lot of extra effort for piece of mind.


Thanks Kayjo; I've got access to a circular saw so will give that a go. And the double thickness stiffeners sound like easy peace of mind. 

Just need to make space in my dad's workshop - it's a tip


----------



## Maf 2500 (7 Jan 2022)

In addition to the double thickness front piece it might be a good idea to install corner struts of 50mm square timber or even studwork timber. Could be set far enough back at the front to not interfere with the doors or the double front. Would increase load bearing and stiffness and be well out of the way of the sump. Also if you are interested in the belt and braces approach you can run beams supporting the top surface across the length between verticals.


----------



## Matti (8 Jan 2022)

I can definetely recommend the GreenAqua ADA-style cabinets. They have the standard and the premium. Premium is coated with paint, standard  has a laminate finish. I chose the premium as there is always some drops of water on the cabinets and the paint is a more secure option. Really sturdy, well made and stylish cabinets. They are made to order in the color you can choose form a RAL-color chart.


----------



## Jack B (14 Jan 2022)

Maf 2500 said:


> In addition to the double thickness front piece it might be a good idea to install corner struts of 50mm square timber or even studwork timber. Could be set far enough back at the front to not interfere with the doors or the double front. Would increase load bearing and stiffness and be well out of the way of the sump. Also if you are interested in the belt and braces approach you can run beams supporting the top surface across the length between verticals.


The beams sound good - thanks. My sump is a very snug fit so no room for pillars sadly


----------



## Chrispowell (14 Jan 2022)

Hi, if its useful to you I have the cabinet shown above that was made for my 90H.

It's sitting in my garage and I would be willing to see it go... based in Reading


----------



## Jack B (10 Feb 2022)

Sometimes a very simple fix is staring you in the face. 








I cut a bit of hardwood a bit longer than height of the sagging opening, tapped it in with a rubber mallet and...my cabinet doors shut fine now. Will keep an eye on it but all seems ok! Obvs the sump is imprisoned...hopefully I won't have to move it any time soon


----------

